# Driver records 473 yard at Desert Classic



## Butz

Alpha C830.2 Plasma Driver records 473 yard at Desert Classic

CHATSWORTH, Calif. -- Revolutionizing the sport of golf, the Alpha C830.2 Plasma driver outperformed every other driver in accuracy and distance. The C830.2 Plasma driver swept the Diamond in the Desert Classic and the Desert Launch events this past week in Mesquite, NV. 

Fred Groth, Jerimie Montgomery, and Mathew Vilade captured the top 3 spots in the 2007 Diamond in the Desert Classic. All three professional long drive winners used the Alpha C830.2 Plasma driver.

Vilade of Hideaway, Texas also made long drive history with the longest ball ever hit at the Desert Launch – a remarkable 473 yard drive.

“Nothing compares to the accuracy and durability of Alpha drivers.” Says Vilade. “Not only do I get the distance and excellent feel on impact, I have confidence knowing my driver was built to last and outperform anything I do to it.”

Conforming to all USGA club guidelines, Alpha’s C830.2 460cc driver has been touted by Golf Digest as one of “The Best Drivers You’ve Never Heard Of.” The C830.2 was also called “A Hidden Gem” by Links Magazine, awarded the “Seal of Excellence” by GolfTest USA, and recognized as the “Best of the Best” by Rankmark.com.

With 6 RE/Max World Long Drive Championship titles, and over 150 long drive championship wins world-wide, Alpha drivers have quietly gained the respect of both PGA Tour players and Long Drive professionals. For more information on the C830.2 Plasma driver or any other Alpha Golf equipment, please visit Welcome to Alpha Golf or call 800.222.1186.

Media Contact:

Carol Suh

[email protected]

Welcome to Alpha Golf

World Golf News - Alpha C830.2 Plasma Driver records 473 yard at Desert Classic


----------



## Golfbum

That drive is not such a big deal. Why I read posts on different forums and guys say they hit it that far all day long :laugh:


----------



## 65nlovenit

Yeah like you and me in our dreams


----------



## Butz

Hello Sir GolfBum & 65nLovinIt,

Do you know that in our country the winner of the Longest Drive is just 296yards? A far cry from you guys up there.

Is there a reputable school in USA where it can teach Long Drives? As in you can drive the golf balls 300plus consistently?

Also, May I know who is better, GolfWorks or GolfSmith, in terms of teaching custom clubmaking?

I posted a thread like that, in the other forum, but no one answered.


----------



## 300Yards

Butz said:


> Hello Sir GolfBum & 65nLovinIt,
> 
> Do you know that in our country the winner of the Longest Drive is just 296yards? A far cry from you guys up there.
> 
> Is there a reputable school in USA where it can teach Long Drives? As in you can drive the golf balls 300plus consistently?
> 
> Also, May I know who is better, GolfWorks or GolfSmith, in terms of teaching custom clubmaking?
> 
> I posted a thread like that, in the other forum, but no one answered.


Yes there is: The Kent Chase Golf Academy in Pheonix Arizona. Don't know if ya'll are familiar with the Krank Golf LD team, but they are mad scientists! They hold the current world record drive: 539 yards, using the driver I use!

The Alpha is a nice club, but I get more distance with mine. I tried the Alpha, at the LM at GS. I was hitting it 320, with roll. I was hitting 340 without roll, with my driver. To bad they didn't hit mine during the comp! KRANK RHCP all the way!!


----------



## cesc

That's a wicked drive but I've heard of longer drives...what were the wind conditions like?


----------



## 300Yards

cesc said:


> That's a wicked drive but I've heard of longer drives...what were the wind conditions like?


You talking to me or Butz?


----------



## Butz

300Yards said:


> Yes there is: The Kent Chase Golf Academy in Pheonix Arizona. Don't know if ya'll are familiar with the Krank Golf LD team, but they are mad scientists! They hold the current world record drive: 539 yards, using the driver I use!
> 
> The Alpha is a nice club, but I get more distance with mine. I tried the Alpha, at the LM at GS. I was hitting it 320, with roll. I was hitting 340 without roll, with my driver. To bad they didn't hit mine during the comp! KRANK RHCP all the way!!


Hello 300yards,

Many thanks for sharing this info.
May I ask how much the schooling fees at Kent Chase Golf Academy for Long Drives?

Oh yeah, how tall are you sir?
I am planning to learn how to Bomb the white ball next year when I travel to USA together with my wife.


----------



## cesc

I was talking to you 300yards.


----------



## 300Yards

Butz said:


> Hello 300yards,
> 
> Many thanks for sharing this info.
> May I ask how much the schooling fees at Kent Chase Golf Academy for Long Drives?
> 
> Oh yeah, how tall are you sir?
> I am planning to learn how to Bomb the white ball next year when I travel to USA together with my wife.


I couldn't tell you..as I had a free lesson..If you buy there driver for $200(which is the best investment in a driver, you will ever make), they give you a free lesson. I happened to be visiting the Pheonix area..so I cashed in on the offer. Since my swing is very sound, 1 lesson was all I needed to hit my drives 40 yards further. If i had some more money, I would definently go back! The legend Lance Reader himself showed me some stuff, I will never forget. I was never skeptical..especially after I watched him bomb some 400 yarders, right down the middle...as far as going to the school..unless you are under about a 7 handicap, I would suggest you have more than 1 lesson, but by all means, go, you won't regret it!

oh yeah, I am 5'7" tall..but don't let my height fool you!


----------



## 300Yards

cesc said:


> That's a wicked drive but I've heard of longer drives...what were the wind conditions like?


Really?? An airport runway don't count either..as far as I can see, this is the longest drive in recorded competiton. I watched him hit that on TV. There may be othere, but none of them were during a LD comp, or they were done with drivers of extraordinary length..please correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Lead Tape

cesc said:


> That's a wicked drive but I've heard of longer drives...what were the wind conditions like?



LOL...I think there have been a few guys hitting from a cliff down into a deep gorge or canyon that claimed longer.

I can't even start to tell you how many guys (actually drunks in a bar) that claimed they know a guy...that knows a guy...that knows a guy who can hit it 450 yards or farther all the time and would be willing to put up the money and bet ANYONE. 

Well, all they have to do is get Bubba in his bib overalls to enter a few long drive tournaments and see what he has. Not only will Bubba win more in prize money than a drunken bet, but he could also win $100 grand at the Re/Max World Finals. It's funny...but Bubba NEVER shows up.

The LDA Long Drivers of America has this in their statistics: Long Drivers of America

As you can see, their longest recorded drive in a district qualifier was 510 yards, and what they measure is ACCURATE.
However, I would have to venture a guess and say it was extreme weather and ground conditions that allowed it and the range probably ran downhill at some point. All ranges aren't level.


----------



## 300Yards

I hear you there..the drive I listed was on an extremely windy day..I believe it was gusting a constant 25+MPH..but I would love to see someone hit on that far, without wind.


----------



## Lead Tape

300Yards said:


> I hear you there..the drive I listed was on an extremely windy day..I believe it was gusting a constant 25+MPH..but I would love to see someone hit on that far, without wind.


On a perfectly level range, no wind or no more than a 10 mph tail wind, not in Colorado or other high altitude state where the air is thin...IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN!!!

I was working with a guy a few years back making his clubs, working on his swing, and physical training for long drive and he made it into the RE/MAX World Finals. In the quarterfinals with a tail wind of only about 10 miles an hour on a level range, he hit it 415 yards. It FLEW 392 yards, rolled the rest of the way, and is on tape as broadcast by ESPN. Until just last year, this was the longest drive ever hit in the RE/MAX championship at any stage of the competition. I think somebody hit one in 2006 that was a little over 420 at the World's during the elimination brackets.


----------



## 300Yards

I beieve it was in Arizona..No knows what the longest drive really is..So many people have hit enormous drives, it's hard to tell whos lying, and whos for real. I hit one 400+ once..but it was off the Grand Canyon. That was fun!


----------



## wholovesgolf?

I don't think you can go wrong with either company. I have had experience of dealing with both and I would recommend both of them. Most people would go with Golfsmith as it is the bigger company, but Golfworks specialise in clubmaking. Look at the course content and the price. That is what it would come down to for me.

Best of Luck.


----------

